# Review: Crown Pioneer mini bevel gauge



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought this about a year ago, and though I saw it's potential, was somewhat unhappy with what I received. Off to the bevel gauge drawer it went.

Just today I pulled it out, with some plans soon to utilize it full-time as my dovetail bevel.

Machining on the blade was rough; felt like they'd stamped the blade from a blank, but didn't do any smoothing to remove the burs, so one side of the blade could literally cut if I moved my fingers along the edge. To remedy this, I did some light sanding over all edges with 220 sandpaper to remove the burs and round the edges just slightly.

This may not be an issue at all; The wingnut is somewhat roughly molded, and gives me the impression it's made of some sort of pot metal, painted or coated in brass, but it holds as much as I've tightened it.

Final Review: This is a worthwhile tool, and I think it will last a lifetime. With the blade fixed, it feels very comfortable to hold. And due to it's size, it can easily be flipped in the fingers to change the direction of dovetail marks.

As a side: I do wish I could find a low profile wingnut to replace the stock one, like the ones that used to be on some older gauges.


----------

